
Lightning inventor makes prediction market that doesn't keep custody over money - iso-8859-1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU-rA5dkTHI
======
iso-8859-1
Slides at: [https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1QXZBtELcVMoCq6wx-
rJr...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1QXZBtELcVMoCq6wx-
rJr31KvtsqxxcWIewMvuSTpsa4)

Paper at:
[https://adiabat.github.io/dlc.pdf](https://adiabat.github.io/dlc.pdf)

